# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Vermes >  Devo criar planrias para vender ou no?

## Paula Wilbor

Sou biologa e gostaria de criar alguns animais para venda, mas no sei qual animal. Pensei em planarias. Tenho 2 galpes enormes e quentes q esto vazios, gostaria de saber a opiniao de voces, por favor me escrevamm...bjs :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Sou biologa e gostaria de criar alguns animais para venda, mas no sei qual animal. Pensei em planarias. Tenho 2 galpes enormes e quentes q esto vazios, gostaria de saber a opiniao de voces, por favor me escrevamm...bjs


 :Ol: Viva Paula
Se for criar animais que comam as planrias, talvez tenha sada...Planrias muitas vezes tornam-se uma praga e normalmente quando surgem em grandes quantidades indiciam forte carga orgnica/nutrientes no sistema, o que tem de ser contrariado.
Tens no entanto outras opes que so bem vindas e que passo a enumerar

Um nudibrnqueo muito util para combater as anmonas Aiptasia
*Cultura do Nudibrnqueo Berghia verrucicornis*

ou criao de Camares Lysmata seticaudata tambm para controlar Aiptasia
*Camaro Lysmata seticaudata* 

Algas para depurao do sistema por reteno/absoro de nutrientes
* 	As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refgios (1 Parte)*

* 	As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refgios (2 Parte)*

* 	Mangues para o Aqurio Marinho*

tens ainda a criao de corais
* 	Fragmentao de corais: No apenas para principiantes*

*Propagao Acropora Solitaryensis*

Criao de peixes marinhos ormamentais

http://www.rcthawaii.com/angel/6.htm



aqui tens uma empresa entre muitas que te pode fornecer equipamento adequado, profissional ou no.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/

Enfim h muito mais, mas ters de analisar bem o que tens, pretendes ter, pretendes fazer.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

J agora, se no for pedir muito, um "remdio santo" para os nudibranquios das acroporas! :Coradoeolhos:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> J agora, se no for pedir muito, um "remdio santo" para os nudibranquios das acroporas! 
> 
> Atentamente,


 :Ol: Viva Paula Wilbor e Tiago Garcia

Os nudibrnqueos acima mencionados pelo Tiago, se no me engano, sero estas pestes aqui

http://www.melevsreef.com/redbugs.html



os _Tegastes acroporanus_, mas a soluo adoptada pelo autor do site acima mencionado, foi o uso de qumicos...porm existe um signatideo que se alimenta dos _Tegastes acroporanus_ de que  predador natural, o _Corythoichthys haematopterus_ que podes ver aqui

http://www.starfish.ch/collection/pipefish.html



http://www.peteducation.com/article....articleid=1859

aqui

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary...ry.php?id=5960

e aqui numa pesquisa por imagens

Corythoichthys haematopterus

enfim uma criao comercial destes signatideos j devidamente aclimatados, preparados, seria interessante.... :yb665: ....

Outra sugesto ser criares copepodes, plncton, rotiferos para fins alimentares dos invertebrados e vertebrados marinhos que deles se alimentam habitualmente ou durante algum estdio do seu desenvolvimento. Aqui tens um exemplo comercial de ovos de rotiferos para criao

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/...ories/ssid/284

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/...ections/sid/32

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boas,
> 
> J agora, se no for pedir muito, um "remdio santo" para os nudibranquios das acroporas! 
> 
> Atentamente,


Boas Pedro,

Peo desculpa, erro meu! :yb663:  
Queria referir-me aos nudibranquios das montiporas! :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Peo desculpa, erro meu! 
> Queria referir-me aos nudibranquios das montiporas!


 :Ol: Viva
ento sero estes aqui

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-09/eb/index.php

aqui mais outro artigo interessante

http://www.farms-of-thesea.com/catal...0Predators.pdf

http://www.qualitymarineusa.com/arti...5-0913F83DCB60

mas so mais complicados muito embora tenham predadores naturais, no entanto conseguem dissimular-se bem em cavidades e permanecer inactivos muito tempo.
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

